

Nokia Shares Are Getting CRUSHED After Big Microsoft Announcement - rbanffy
http://www.businessinsider.com/nokia-shares-are-getting-crushed-after-big-microsoft-announcement-2011-2

======
wybo
Take two companies that are sinking in the mobile market and make them cling
together for life support.

A sure formula for success. Bye Nokia & MS...

------
javabuddy
This is really disappointing I have heard NOKIA has lost most of its market
capital during this decade. what you say its like they were top European firm
in 1990-2000 and now its has lost in competition with IPhone for higher end
handsets and almost lost to samsung also.

Javin <a href="[http://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2011/01/difference-
between...](http://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2011/01/difference-between-
fix-42-vs-fix-44-in.html) title="Difference between FIX4.2 vs
FIX4.4">Difference between FIX4.2 vs FIX4.4</a>

